# Newbie/Beginner



## Subway Wind (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello one and all. 
I am relatively new to and very ignorant about classical music; it is like another language, so please be gentle!
While studying Literature & Philosophy, I had a short, superficial relationship with a few composers and their works but confess to being someone who has mostly dismissed the genre as 'not for me'.
However, recently this has started to change. 
Firstly, I will ask a seemingly vague question to try to identify a piece of music I really enjoyed when studying the aforementioned. I refer to a piano piece/motif within Kate Chopin's 'The Awakening'.
The protagonist - Edna Pontellier - hears a piece of piano music played by Mademoiselle Reisz which I think, if memory serves, is possibly one of Chopin's Preludes? Edna dubs the piece 'Solitude' in recognition of its' sad tone. Before I rush out and buy everything - piano - by Chopin could this help anyone to help me identify the piece - I am sure I would recognise it if I hear it again.
Secondly, as there is soooooo much choice in the classical world for a beginner to get lost in, I hope for a few recommendations. I understand taste is a primary driver, but without much knowledge all I can offer is that I like certain instruments: piano; flute; guitar; harp and music on the melancholy side of things.
Well, that may be where I begin...

I wait with baited breath, thank you in anticipation.
Ooh, I forgot to mention that I am not very computer literate.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Here are my findings for the sound track in - The Awakening .

Soundtracks
Finlandia Hymn - Be Still My Soul
Written by Jean Sibelius, Katharina A. von Schlegel
Performed by Michael Csányi-Wills, Jeff Moore, Andrew Skeet

I do hope that helps a little.

https://www.virtualsheetmusic.com/score/HL-305270.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Subway Wind said:


> Secondly, as there is soooooo much choice in the classical world for a beginner to get lost in, I hope for a few recommendations. I understand taste is a primary driver, but without much knowledge all I can offer is that I like certain instruments: piano; flute; guitar; harp and music on the melancholy side of things.


Welcome to Talk Classical Subway Wind. As you are looking for recommendations for beginners, there is this brilliant thread:

A Beginner's Guide to Classical Music


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Try to listen to the Chopin Preludes op. 28 on youtube or so. It could be the a minor (2) or the e minor (4) or maybe the b minor (6) or still another one


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum.

I suspect you are referring to music performed in the film _Grand Isle_, which is a 1991 movie based on Kate Chopin's book. I don't know of a soundtrack recording from that movie. The music for the film was written by American composer Elliot Goldenthal, who has supplied film music for quite a number of "big hit" movies. (Is there a more recent film based on the book?)

I'm not sure the music you refer to is given by name in the book _The Awakening_. (I don't know if there is any family connection between Frederic Chopin the composer and Kate Chopin the novelist.) I haven't read _The Awakening_, so I can't help you there.

But, to identify a Chopin Prélude, try Googling "Chopin Preludes Video" and see what comes up. The first link I found was 
Vladimir Ashkenazy: Frédéric Chopin - 24 Opus 28. This will provide an intro to twenty-four of Chopin's Préludes for piano.

There are other links as well, such as this one which will list by number the prelude as it is played, with the sheet music showing the notes.

With some additional Googling you should be able to hunt down the piece you are searching for, and it's free of charge!

Note -- besides the Opus 28 Préludes, there are two others: OP. 45 in C-sharp minor and OP. Posthumous in A-flat Major.

If you don't hear a prélude that sounds familiar, try moving to a Google search for the Chopin Nocturnes, and after that, other music by the composer, such as Scherzos and Waltzes and Ballads.


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

Subway Wind said:


> I am relatively new to and very ignorant about classical music; it is like another language, so please be gentle!
> While studying Literature & Philosophy, I had a short, superficial relationship with a few composers and their works but confess to being someone who has mostly dismissed the genre as 'not for me'.
> However, recently this has started to change.
> ...
> ...


Please keep in mind that we all were classical music beginners once, so there's a lot of seasoned experience and advice to draw on in this forum.

From what's already been presented, it seems likely that the piece you're searching for is a piano transcription of the hymn melody from Sibelius's symphonic poem _Finlandia_. The original is composed for full orchestra.

My standard advice for beginners is to experiment first with shorter compositions that are particularly engaging in terms of melodic lines and structure. _Finlandia_ would certainly fall in that category. The vast array of Chopin's piano compositions (nocturnes, etudes, impromptus, etc.) might also interest you. You need to sample lots of different composers and works to fine-tune what most suits your own tastes. I've found that collections of "favorites" or "theme" pieces by either one composer or a variety of composers, typically selected and played by a competent pianist (or musician on another instrument) is a useful way to find what especially appeals. There are also lots of pieces on YouTube that you can access easily with your computer to hear a sample.

You've found a portal into a magical realm, and I hope the journey forward will be a very rewarding experience.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

Subway Wind said:


> Secondly, as there is soooooo much choice in the classical world for a beginner to get lost in, I hope for a few recommendations. I understand taste is a primary driver, but without much knowledge all I can offer is that I like certain instruments: piano; flute; guitar; harp and music on the melancholy side of things.


Welcome! I envy your being at the beginning of your classical music journey. How fun it would be to hear my favorites for the first time, again. Suffice it to say, there's no wrong way to get into it. Just listen, follow your nose, and love what you love. A good starting place is music that operates successfully on a level of sheer sensuous pleasure. Chopin is good for that. So are French composers like Debussy, Ravel, and Poulenc.

Here's some flute and harp (and other things) for you:


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Subway Wind said:


> ... I refer to a piano piece/motif within Kate Chopin's 'The Awakening'.
> The protagonist - Edna Pontellier - hears a piece of piano music played by Mademoiselle Reisz which I think, if memory serves, is possibly one of Chopin's Preludes? Edna dubs the piece 'Solitude' in recognition of its' sad tone. Before I rush out and buy everything - piano - by Chopin could this help anyone to help me identify the piece...


Prelude in C-minor from Preludes, #25.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Potiphera said:


> Here are my findings for the sound track in - The Awakening .
> 
> Soundtracks
> Finlandia Hymn - Be Still My Soul
> ...


Wrong movie. Kate Chopin's novel, "The Awakening", was made into a movie called, "Grand Isle".


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Chilham said:


> Wrong movie. Kate Chopin's novel, "The Awakening", was made into a movie called, "Grand Isle".


Thank you for providing that information Chilham, I wasn't aware.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Potiphera said:


> Thank you for providing that information Chilham, I wasn't aware.


You're welcome. There are three Chopin pieces listed:

Waltz in G-flat, Opus 70 #1 
Prelude in C-minor No. 12 from Preludes, #25 
Nocturne in E-minor, Opus 72 #2


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Chilham said:


> Prelude in C-minor No. 12 from Preludes, #25


You mean No.20?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

My standard advice: Listen widely and randomly (like to a classical radio station -- even as background music. When something strikes your ear (as in "Hey, I like this!") get it and listen a bunch of times and see if it sticks. Then survey some other pieces by the dame composer/era/nationality or by the same instruments . . . and you're on your way. There's lots out there and something for everyone>


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Don't listen to anything created between 1750 and 1950. Everything else is fair game.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

^









Couchie said:


> Whatever you do, never listen to Richard Wagner. You have been warned.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Lots of stuff out there, try things carefully and you will find it. Just like in the real world


----------



## Subway Wind (Jan 3, 2022)

Thank you but I am pretty sure it is a Chopin piece. It's not the film soundtrack I refer to, it was on a cd from the open university but I have mislaid it.
My rather hazy memory seems to imply something like Nocturne #? - possibly #2
I don't wish to sound dismissive, but I haven't seen the film only studied the book. I will listen to your suggestion.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Subway Wind said:


> I am pretty sure it is a Chopin piece. My rather hazy memory seems to imply something like Nocturne #? - possibly #2


His Nocturnes fit on one double CD so that would take you about two hours to check.


----------



## Subway Wind (Jan 3, 2022)

Thank you I have and it is Nocturne #2 in E Flat, so thank you very much.


----------



## Subway Wind (Jan 3, 2022)

Found it thank you and for the link for beginners. Are there any instructions how to use this site, I'm rubbish on computers


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

To follow discussions, it is easiest to use the New Posts button and pick the subjects that interest you.

I'd recommend checking out this thread for some tips, including how to search for subjects:
Tips, Tricks and Workarounds

At any time you can send a PM (Personal Message) to one of the moderators if you have a question.


----------



## Subway Wind (Jan 3, 2022)

WOW!!! Enough to get my teeth into there, thank you so much


----------



## Subway Wind (Jan 3, 2022)

'You've found a portal into a magical realm, and I hope the journey forward will be a very rewarding experience.'

That's just how it feels, thank you. 
I heard the piece on an old Open University CD while studying Literature, so cannot confirm the original source. 
With the help of the forum, I have nailed it down - I think - Chopin's Nocturne #2 in E Flat


----------



## Subway Wind (Jan 3, 2022)

Thank you John, I really enjoyed the music on the link you sent.
And from a hedonistic point of view - 'A good starting place is music that operates successfully on a level of sheer sensuous pleasure' - I try to approach life's journey in that very manner


----------



## Subway Wind (Jan 3, 2022)

Brilliant, thank you Chillham.
But I have not seen the movie :tiphat:
My findings where wholly inaccurate - you've nailed it Nocturne in E-minor, Opus 72 #2 - it's so beautiful, thank you and ev1 else who have helped :wave:


----------

